# Zulily 2018



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

And so it begins on Zulily! Believe it or not, I actually didn't buy anything! This time.

https://www.zulily.com/e/spook-tacular-trimmings-286696.html


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I finally picked up those DT bats which I have been eyeing for a while.


----------



## McCall72 (Jul 11, 2014)

You must have to get in there early because its all sold out!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Every single thing. I'm hoping most of it just hasn't been stocked yet.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Zulily is like that. Stuff sells FAST. It rarely comes back either.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

lilibat said:


> Zulily is like that. Stuff sells FAST. It rarely comes back either.


It depends on the stuff. You can always get them to email you if something comes back in stock. They'll have plenty more Halloween stuff in the coming months. Just don't order anything & expect it to get here tomorrow. They do have some 2 day ship things & they're marked that way, but for the most part it takes a while. They do email you when it's shipping though.

So if there's Halloween stuff up in September or October you may not get it before the big day so keep that in mind.

I realized I lied, I did buy something yesterday but it wasn't Halloween related, it was a ring & some Vionic sneakers!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Eerie Ensembles & Decor today!
https://www.zulily.com/e/eerie-ensembles-and-decor-288880.html


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

Zullily has some great Halloween stuff. I almost always see something I want.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

For the next 12 hours they are running a sale on hipopotam sandals (no idea, they are Italian and look a bit like Birkenstocks)… They have a few different Halloween themed sandals... I bought these two:


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

Those are so cute!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

More stuff today!
https://www.zulily.com/e/welcome-to...le=&MailingID=1505486&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01

Some inflatables, indoor & outdoor decor, lots of Toscano stuff too.

I didn't order this but I find it kind of awesome! I'm not a big "flag" person. If someone made weird ones I'd buy those, but most often they're this sort of thing, cutesy, country charm-ish & that's not my bag. If anyone knows of anyone that makes an anti-cutesy flag type of flags, let me know. 

Yet I still like this one.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

This thing's pretty cool:









https://www.zulily.com/p/medusa-wall-sign-308122-52006833.html?pos=48&fromEvent=308122


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

some of yall might like this category of 3d models/anatomy
https://www.zulily.com/e/zulily-debut-4d-vision-312624.html
View attachment 551245








this would be cool for a twisted party or something


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That gummy bear one is hilarious & frightening all at the same time!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Some lighting that may be useful for us haunters:
https://www.zulily.com/e/light-up-t...le=&MailingID=1506548&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01

Some inflatables:
https://www.zulily.com/e/eerie-infl...arch&ref=search_carousel&searchTerm=halloween

Other stuff:
https://www.zulily.com/e/eerily-goo...arch&ref=search_carousel&searchTerm=halloween


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Had to get these guys. Also bought a black cat pillow for my coworker who has a black cat and a birthday in October.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

they have some pretty cool skull throw pillows today. 

https://www.zulily.com/p/ali-gulec-...509-48086205.html?pos=rv&origProduct=48086187


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG! Affordable throw pillows!!

I do NOT understand how any store can price a pillow at $50 or more (unless there's a LOT of hand beading, jewels or embroidery on it). Some of those GR pillows & Pier 1 pillows are ridonkulously expensive & they're not handmade things.

I'm totally buying some of those!

They even have a Frankenstein one.









The whole line of these pillows are super cool:
https://www.zulily.com/brand/lilipi.html?page=1


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just ordered this guy for a little firefighter for Christmas:









I try to buy the thing with the cheapest shipping first, then save the other stuff I want, then put in an order for the free shipping.

My second order was that Frankenstein pillow & these 2 skulls:


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

I found a bunch of stuff I loved on their site 2 days ago....put them in my basket....then went to order them yesterday and they are ALL sold out? Is that right? It has gone to my waitlist.....I've never used the site before....does that mean they will definitely get more in stock?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

benjamin said:


> I found a bunch of stuff I loved on their site 2 days ago....put them in my basket....then went to order them yesterday and they are ALL sold out? Is that right? It has gone to my waitlist.....I've never used the site before....does that mean they will definitely get more in stock?


yep, that's right. if you want something on zulily, better buy it when you see it or it will be gone.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

benjamin said:


> I found a bunch of stuff I loved on their site 2 days ago....put them in my basket....then went to order them yesterday and they are ALL sold out? Is that right? It has gone to my waitlist.....I've never used the site before....does that mean they will definitely get more in stock?


They will email you when/if the item comes back & lately a lot of stuff is coming back but you definitely have to pounce on it pretty quickly. Also don't forget to check the dates on the sales, they usually state somewhere "ends in 2 days 1 hour" or something like that. It's on the grey menu bar under their big banner bar after you click on the stuff you want.

They will also tell you the quantity left on the item. Usually it's a little banner that states "Only 4 left!" so you know to pounce right away instead of waiting.

Zulily doesn't ship most things as soon as you order, it's not like Amazon. You also may get things in different shipments. Your order page will keep you updated on when things ship.

So if you do want something for Halloween or Christmas buy it now. If you see something for Halloween in October you should plan on not getting it in time for the big day.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Lots of new items up, including new Katherine’s Collection! I picked up another Nordic Ware skull cakelet pan and some Halloween maternity shirts. Been waiting weeks for these to make their appearance and I’m so excited! Lots of stuff is going fast already so I’d hope on quick to take a look. Plus you get free shipping for the rest of the weekend after your first order.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Outdoor stuff today!

https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-...le=&MailingID=1507484&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I really want that Katherine's Collection cauldron I am really trying hard to justify spending that much money.....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That stuff is sooooo pretty & pretty expensive too. Though through Zulily it probably is cheaper.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no.....Zulily has Bethany Lowe vintagey type stuff today....WANT....ALL...THETHINGS!! MUST...RESIST!!!
https://www.zulily.com/e/vintage-inspired-halloween-decor-318757.html


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh no, my bank account lol! Thanks for putting the link up RCIAG, I have been waiting for the Bethany Lowe goodies to show back up, they are definitely some of my favorites, I just cant resist!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> Outdoor stuff today!
> 
> https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-...le=&MailingID=1507484&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01


https://www.zulily.com/p/13-foot-ta...-304183-58633516.html?pos=95&fromEvent=304183
This is cute.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I am trying to be very mindful of what Halloween stuff I'm buying this year since I'm trying to not be that person that, if I dropped dead tonite (heavenforbidknockonwoodetc.), you wouldn't have a hard time divesting my house of my stuff.f

I'm doin'...well...it's a work in progress & half the cool Halloween stuff hasn't come out yet so I'm doing OK so far!!

But I do LOVE that Bethany Lowe stuff & I almost bought a couple kitchen towels but I refrained. I'm a sucker for kitchen towels because 1)they're cheap & 2) they're easy to be rid of when they're too far gone.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Unfortunately only 1 of the pair arrived, but I do get to keep him for free.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Either I am crazy, or.....I am crazy! 

A few years ago I came across these little Halloween characters made by Lori Mitchell that I think are really cute. They are described as folk art, which I never thought would be something I was into, but there’s something about them that I really like. I hesitated on buying any because I thought, just what I need....something else to collect!

Fast forward to this year, here I am, yet again, seeing these little characters again. I even said to self.....no, don’t do it! You have no space, you don’t need anything else to collect, no. Just. No.

But then Zulily had to wave a 20% off coupon in front of my face.

So there I sat, riddled with both pleasure and guilt, after I hit the submit button to purchase these. And yes, my friends, not just one. Or two. Or even three! Count, ten! Guess when I go in, I go all in! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Then 5 minutes later, I bought 2 more on Amazon because the price was low on them. They can range from $25-40 depending on the site, and I wanted to grab them while they were still around $20.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I almost forgot, I also picked up this guy.....looks like an ornament but it’s actually about 12” high.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They are super cute & I've resisted them so far!!

This stuff ends soon, some interesting clothing, lingerie & jewelry:
https://www.zulily.com/e/dark-magic-308365.html


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I tried! LOL

Who knows, maybe next year I will decide I don’t want them anymore and sell them on EBay. I do things like that.

Last year I decided I wanted to get into the whole Lemax Spooky Town and went crazy, bought at least 20 buildings. Mostly on EBay, but it added up to quite a pretty penny. Then not even a month later while I was setting them all up for the Halloween season, I realized that I just didn’t have the space for them, which I should’ve known that I didn’t. I mean I knew I didn’t, but bought them anyway figuring I’d work something out. You need a LOT of space for that hobby, which I just don’t have. Not to mention I have cats, so I wouldn’t be able to set up a whole town or anything because they’d destroy it.

Now I need to figure out what to do with them all! I’ll probably just sell them back on EBay.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I tried! LOL
> 
> Who knows, maybe next year I will decide I don’t want them anymore and sell them on EBay. I do things like that.
> 
> ...


I did the exact same thing one year. I resold them on eBay a couple of years later and lost a bunch of money as they weren’t selling for as much as when I bought them. But I was happy to have them find good homes and not in my house taking up space. I don’t know what on earth I was thinking!

Your folk art purchases are sweet though and at least they won’t take up as much space as a Halloween village.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello Spirits Vineyard, where did you get ur cresent moon? Is it hollow? What a great find! 


I almost forgot, I also picked up this guy.....looks like an ornament but it’s actually about 12” high.

View attachment 555105
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

slaz said:


> Hello Spirits Vineyard, where did you get ur cresent moon? Is it hollow? What a great find!



It was in one of their Halloween sections. Here’s the link for it, but looks like it’s all gone now. But you can always be waitlisted for it, as sometimes they come back!

I’m guessing the back will be hollow, but won’t really know til I get it. Ordering from Zulily is a slow process so I probably won’t get it for a couple weeks.

https://www.zulily.com/p/metal-moon-dcor-312700-58702284.html


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I did the exact same thing one year. I resold them on eBay a couple of years later and lost a bunch of money as they weren’t selling for as much as when I bought them. But I was happy to have them find good homes and not in my house taking up space. I don’t know what on earth I was thinking!
> 
> Your folk art purchases are sweet though and at least they won’t take up as much space as a Halloween village.



I’m sure I’ll probably lose $$ on them too. Like you, I just don’t know what I was thinking!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Today they have Yankee Candle fall/winter scents:
https://www.zulily.com/e/yankee-can...le=&MailingID=1507884&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET20

This isn't exactly Halloween but it seems like many here would like these leather bound journals & boxes.
https://www.zulily.com/e/fantasy-gifts-309202.html


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love all those journals. I could easily see making spell books out of them!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I think I'm done with Zulily for a while. My last order arrived broken and this polka dotted pumpkin came in one piece, but the paint job is shoddy IMO. The product photo also didn't do a good job of showing the messy globs of glitter in the flowers so I figured I'd post a warning for anyone who has this on their wishlist. Chic idea with poor execution.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well that’s a bummer! I think you just have to be careful with painted pumpkins, regardless of where you buy them. Last year I bought several of the ones from Grandinroad, the black/white striped one and the orange/black harlequin one, and just like yours, they came sporting a very shoddy paint job. I think a 4-year old could paint straighter lines! Even the pumpkins I saw at the At Home store.....just horribly painted. 

I always wait with trepidation when I order something from Zulily because I’m fearful something will get damaged since it goes through so much extra shipping/handling. Hopefully they make good on your damaged goods!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Hopefully they make good on your damaged goods!


They did refund me easily so gotta give them credit for that. But I'd rather things show up fairly close to how they were advertised, ya know? $8.95 return shipping is too much for one item. It's disappointing to hear the same thing happened with GR.

I'm going to take your advice on avoiding online painted pumpkins. There are enough decor stores around here to find them in person.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

To be fair, the crappy paint job & look may have been the manufacturers fault.

If you send them an email & pictures of the issues they'll either send new stuff if the stuff is still available, if not they'll refund you & give you a $10 credit. Well, I should say that's what they've done for me several times in the past.

I ordered that set of thsoe Johanna Parker mugs that everyone loves & the first shipment was sent in a large box with other items & zero packaging. The mugs were in their factory box & not in another outside box, so 2out of 4 of them were completely destroyed beyond repair. I could only salvage the ghost & cat I still had to glue the ghost's handle back on so I couldn't use it as a mug for liquids.

Here's the pics:


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't know, would you reach out to them for my item if it were you? I feel half bad doing that since I can fix the dots with some black paint and I don't want them thinking I'm trying to get a freebie. Then again, there's a chunk at the bottom that looks shaved off and painted over.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I would totally email them. You’re not trying to get a freebie, you’re just trying to get what you paid for


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd email them to & provide the pics. THEY need to know that the merchandise they're selling isn't of good quality or what's pictured. 

I did that with those GR sinking ladies. 









The paint job on those things look like a 3rd grader sponge painted them. It looked nothing like moss, it was horrid. I emailed them & they gave me a refund (or credit I don't recall), & I just repainted them with granite paint.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback RCIAG and Spirits Vineyard. I remember last year(?) when you posted photos of those heads and it definitely looked like heavy handed sponging. I actually think it looks that bad in the product photos but you can't tell with the distance and fog covering them up!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Product photos can definitely be deceiving! I will never forget these lamps I bought from Horchow several years ago. They used to say “aged/antiqued mirror” in the product description but has since changed that (they actually still sell them), probably due to the many complaints they received (both me and a friend of mine bought them). Basically what they did to make them look like aged mirrors is they splattered them with black paint. The smallest of small dots looked ok, as you can see in the photo, but what I received were dots the size of quarters! It really looks silly.

I returned them and they sent me a new pair (I bought 2) and guess what? Same damn thing! And I complained again, but instead of getting yet another pair sent, they reduced the price and just credited me, and that was acceptable to me. I decided to keep them thinking I would try and fix them, because I really liked the overall look of them. Which I have yet to do and that was probably at least 8 years ago! LOL

They worked things out with me though. So the moral of the story is you just have to communicate with them and not be afraid to. Most reputable companies will do the right thing because they don’t want to lose your business. And because of that, I remain a loyal shopper. If zulily is like that (I don’t really know since I’ve only ever ordered them a small number of times) I wouldn’t stop shopping from them if you like their products.

That’s like Design Toscano for me. I absolutely LOVE their stuff, and have ordered many wall paintings from them and other resin statues, and almost every single painting that I ordered was damaged and had to be resent. And they are special orders and take 8 weeks! If I could purchase elsewhere I would, but unfortunately there just is no other place that I know of to buy their such unique items. Even though they make good on it, I definitely feel like a bad customer and that I’m on some kind of “black list” even though I’m not the one at fault. I mean seriously, I think 7 out of my 8 paintings had to be resent! But at the same time, it’s my money, right? I want what I paid for (and what was advertised)! So I will continue being “that” customer for them


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Yikes! Sounds like what happens when copy writers only have a highly retouched photo of the product to go by. At Grandin Road and Horchow prices, I would never hesitate if the product was vastly different than advertised. With Zulily I almost expect small imperfections but you guys are right, this purchase went a little beyond that.

As for fixing your lamps, there are so many tutorials out there of how to add mercury finishes to glass and mirrors as well as aging them just a tad bit with some dark brown paint, a sponge and paper towels. You could totally handle that...the hard part is taping up the frame so you don't get any paint on it but that's nothing a cocktail or two couldn't make easier!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha! Yeah, cocktails definitely make everything better 

The issue with modifying the lamps is that I don’t want to ruin the hand painted part. I just want to cover up the few black circles that are out of place (and some actually on the frame!). I did try to cover them up with gold paint, but that didn’t really work.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Nail polish remover and a Q-tip worth trying? That stuff will strip almost anything off.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hmmm, it was so long ago I can’t remember! I thought I did try that, but can’t be sure, so maybe I should try again. Isn’t there something else that takes paint off besides nail polish? Turpentine? I feel like I may have a paint remover out in my garage. A couple years ago I was painting some crown molding and accidentally spilled paint all over my lawnmower. No big deal at the time, but then I upgraded the mower and wanted to sell the old one so I needed to remove the paint. I’ll have to try that! Right now my lamps are in my guest bedroom and I’ve been wanting to bring them down to the living room, but just didn’t want to do it until I fixed them. Guess I know what I’m trying out this weekend!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Turpentine might do it! And it'll be smelly enough to get you high on fumes so you won't even need the cocktail.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhhh bonus!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone was interested in that metal moon decor piece, they have it out there again, but only a few left.

I didn’t get mine yet, so I can’t tell you whether it’s worth it or not.....

https://www.zulily.com/p/metal-moon-dcor-312864-58702284.html?pos=145&fromEvent=312864


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

AHHHHH i've been shmamboozled!







bought this for 79 online at kirklands and just found it for 17.99 on zulily!! WTF?? They aren't different, what is with the price jack? btw im returning it to kirklands, it's coming in today


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just posted that in the other thread for you (what did you find today) because I remember your post!! Yeah that’s a HUGE price difference! I’m almost wondering if Zulily has it incorrectly priced, because $18 for a foot-tall resin statue seems a little low to me.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I just posted that in the other thread for you (what did you find today) because I remember your post!! Yeah that’s a HUGE price difference! I’m almost wondering if Zulily has it incorrectly priced, because $18 for a foot-tall resin statue seems a little low to me.


Thanks! I havent been in that thread today (actually where I thought I posted until you mentioned it). I thought it seemed very weirdly low on Zulily, it also changes colors and makes fog.... I just ordered the zulily one lol. Going to return the other to Kirklands.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Make sure of the dimensions for the Zulily one. It may be a different size.

The Zulily one is 12.8'' W x 11.54'' H x 10.83'' D so it sounds like it's the same.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I guess it was bound to happen....received my first broken piece from Zulily today  I got 7 out of the 10 Lori Mitchell figurines today and they were all pretty well packed and came in their own box with styrofoam, but I think the girls mask that she’s supposed to be holding was just too thin and delicate. I might be able to fix it, but i have a feeling that since it’s been broken, it may not stay fixed after being handled each season coming in and out of storage. *sigh*


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Customer service was fantastic when I reached out about my pumpkin from a few days ago so you should be covered. At least the rest made it okay!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yup! They just responded and not only refunded me for the item, gave me a $5 credit to my account and told me to just do what I see fit with it. They did ask for me to send photos of the damage so they can share with their shipping department, which I have no problems doing. Awesome customer service that some companies should take notes from, for sure!

Thankfully the others arrived unscathed.....the problem with a company like Zulily as we all know is that they don’t warehouse any of the items they sell so getting a replacement is pretty slim.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Thankfully the others arrived unscathed.....the problem with a company like Zulily as we all know is that they don’t warehouse any of the items they sell so getting a replacement is pretty slim.


Those figures come around quite a bit so as long as you don't need something right away it might show up again. Just waitlist it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just ordered this wax warmer. I realized I only had Christmas ones & zero for Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

A Vintage Fright! And those mugs are back!!
https://www.zulily.com/e/a-vintage-fright-308679.html#pid_49436324

Just put an order in for them & got this message:
Ships out by September 11

So if you order them you may or may not get them by Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They also have today Whimsically Weird:
https://www.zulily.com/e/whimsically-weird-308678.html

Classically Creepy
https://www.zulily.com/e/classically-creepy-308677.html

Monstrously Monotone
https://www.zulily.com/e/monstrously-monotone-308680.html

And for those with kids, Spooky Sleepover
https://www.zulily.com/e/spooky-sleepover-kids-311360.html


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

If anyone nabbed these before they were sold out and aren't happy with them, I might be interested in buying them off you.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I literally spent an hour at work just pinning a lot of that stuff on my Pinterest boards! It's ridonkulously slow so it was a great time killer!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Ye Olde Steampunk Shoppe...I really dig that plasma skulls.

https://www.zulily.com/e/ye-olde-st...MQJRRJT&map_id=1&tid=RetEm_WeeklyEmail_050516


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nightmare Before Christmas stuff today
https://www.zulily.com/e/the-nightm...le=&MailingID=1509112&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I ordered these mugs earlier (along with some other non-Halloweennstuff). I am really into mugs this year for some reason.....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a mix of Halloween, Thanksgiving & Christmas but there's some Beistle paper stuff there.

Holiday Party Supplies
https://www.zulily.com/e/weve-got-your-holiday-party-supplies-309882.html

I just got:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

i found the witch fortune wheel on Amazon......$6.99 for a pack of 3, vs. $5.99 for 1 at Zulily.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075D9XMDY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Same thing for the JOL fortune wheel....$5 for a pack of 2, vs. $5.99 for 1 at Zulily.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075CYVBTL/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I didn’t compare the rest because I was just looking for the fortune wheel games, but just thought I’d pass that along in case anyone else was looking to buy those.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Zulily has some Halloween themed signs in their Curiosity Shop today. Note that some say they'll take longer to ship.

Raven canvas: https://www.zulily.com/p/raven-wrapped-canvas-308682-40717456.html?pos=79&fromEvent=308682

Moon and cat canvas: https://www.zulily.com/p/moon-cat-wrapped-canvas-308682-60071255.html?pos=110&fromEvent=308682

Matching Live By The Moon sign: https://www.zulily.com/p/live-by-th...-308682-60071261.html?pos=93&fromEvent=308682

Distressed palm reader canvas: https://www.zulily.com/p/palm-reader-wrapped-canvas-308682-60071253.html?pos=237&fromEvent=308682

Palmistry canvas: https://www.zulily.com/p/palmistry-...s-308682-60071284.html?pos=8&fromEvent=308682

Ouija canvas: https://www.zulily.com/p/goodbye-my...308682-60071267.html?pos=196&fromEvent=308682


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

There’s a sale on nutcrackers....mostly Christmas, but there are a few Halloween ones in there as well...

https://www.zulily.com/e/novelty-nu...le=&MailingID=1509438&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET18


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

More Halloweeny clothing today (there is some lingerie in there so maybe, depending on your workplace, it may be NSFW):
https://www.zulily.com/e/black-rave...le=&MailingID=1509531&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET35

Just remember, some of this stuff may not be here for the Holiday.

I LOVE this cape but I'm afraid it would be too long for someone that's 5'2"
https://www.zulily.com/p/storybook-satin-cape-309010-48470594.html?pos=ymal&origProduct=49641609


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I bought a skull candle stand at TJMaxx for $5.99 today. Saw the same one on Zulilly for $24.99 (reg. 49.99). I am not a regular on Zulilly so my first impression isn’t a good one. Is a normal practice for them?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

zo6marlene said:


> I bought a skull candle stand at TJMaxx for $5.99 today. Saw the same one on Zulilly for $24.99 (reg. 49.99). I am not a regular on Zulilly so my first impression isn’t a good one. Is a normal practice for them?


pretty much. it's like everything else...you have to know what you're buying and what a good price is.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah I would definitely recommend doing a good internet search before pushing the Buy button on Zulily. Most of the time their prices are higher than what you can get elsewhere, but sometimes their prices are equal or just a tad lower. But then you have to factor shipping because Zulily charges shipping. I really hate the way they do their shipping. Buy once and pay the $7 or whatever it is and then get free shipping for the next day, or weekend if it was the weekend, but I rarely ever buy enough to make use of that. It’s usually a week or so later I see something and then I have to pay shipping all over. To me, the “bottom line” price includes shipping, which is usually what bumps up their price compared to their competitors.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, their shipping is weird & stupid & you should always google the prices before buying, but that's true of all sites. But I agree on the shipping, but then I have a shoe thing so I can usually use the free shipping within the right time frame.

I think that's one thing they do cheaply, certain shoe lines but I usually check Amazon on those prices too & so far they've done better than Amazon on almost all of the shoes I've bought.

Speaking of shoes, some would use these for just cosutmes, some wouldn't either way, SHOES!!
https://www.zulily.com/e/something-spookys-afoot-318381.html

Halloween clothes
https://www.zulily.com/e/happy-halloween-tees-for-adults-309802.html


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

To be honest I never shopped on there for anything but Halloween!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's hit or miss but you can find some good stuff for kids there. I think that's how they started, with kids stuff then expanded. They also have a lot of larger sized clothing which, for some stupid reason, is hard to find in an actual store.

I had a pair of shoes in my cart for myself for $6.99 & changed my mind. I really have more than enough shoes but shoes at $6.99 even with shipping was reeeally hard to not hit "PLACE ORDER."

That said, I also have more than enough t-shirts yet I still bought this one :









My reasoning is that I've recently lost enough weight that I've changed sizes so now I need all my t-shirts in smaller sizes & this is one of the first ones!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> It's hit or miss but you can find some good stuff for kids there. I think that's how they started, with kids stuff then expanded. They also have a lot of larger sized clothing which, for some stupid reason, is hard to find in an actual store.
> 
> I had a pair of shoes in my cart for myself for $6.99 & changed my mind. I really have more than enough shoes but shoes at $6.99 even with shipping was reeeally hard to not hit "PLACE ORDER."
> 
> ...



Congrats on the weight loss! That’s always a good reason to buy new clothes. Feeling good in your clothes is what keeps you on your weight loss journey (at least that’s always been my experience). I wish I could get there again myself!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The mugs are back along with some other stuff!
https://www.zulily.com/e/get-ready-...le=&MailingID=1510041&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01


Some interesting costuming choices. I really want ALL of the Bob's Burgers stuff! 
https://www.zulily.com/e/frightenin...le=&MailingID=1510041&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET27


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> The mugs are back along with some other stuff!
> https://www.zulily.com/e/get-ready-...le=&MailingID=1510041&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01
> 
> 
> ...



What’s even more interesting are the costumes that are “already gone”!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

THE MUGS ARE BACK!!
https://www.zulily.com/p/halloween-mug-set-of-four-315310-49436324.html?pos=5&fromEvent=315310


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Day of the Dead stuff with some general skull/skelly stuff mixed in:
https://www.zulily.com/e/celebrate-...le=&MailingID=1510882&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Kreepsville today!
https://www.zulily.com/e/kreepsvill...le=&MailingID=1510967&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET04


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Lots of stuff today! Just remember you may not get this stuff by the big day.

Frightfully Fun Decor
https://www.zulily.com/e/frightfully-fun-decor-315305.html?page=1&lastPos=0


Boo-tiful Outdoor Decor
https://www.zulily.com/e/boo-tiful-...le=&MailingID=1511813&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET08

Such a Spooky Sparkle
https://www.zulily.com/e/such-a-spo...le=&MailingID=1511813&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET30

Haunted Hosting
https://www.zulily.com/e/haunted-hosting-315284.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, they got me today but this is all I bought (the ship date is Oct. 15 so I MAY get them before Halloween):


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

These went up yesterday but we were all kinda busy yesterday!

Ghoulish Decor for 2019 & there's quite a few Katherine's Colleciton pieces
https://www.zulily.com/e/ghoulish-decor-for-2019-329059.html

Let's Get Spooky!
https://www.zulily.com/e/lets-get-spooky-306979.html

Stock up for Halloween 2019!
https://www.zulily.com/e/stock-up-for-halloween-2019-329864.html


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got excited when u said Katherine’s Collection so I took a gander but nothing excites me. I find that relatively true on everything for the most part shortly after Halloween is over though


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Btw RCIAG, how did you like that white retro candy bucket? Victorian Trading has the same one or something close that I had contemplated, along with an orange one, but I couldn’t see paying the price for a really small paper mache bucket. I wish they were larger!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The ones that look like the vintage JOL with the paper inserts? I got a smaller one & really like him.

I feel the same way after Halloween. Nothing looks good right now. I've gotta go to Michaels tomorrow to pick up something I got framed & hope I feel the same way when I pass the sales stuff there!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

This guy.....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stock up for Halloween 2019. They had the much sought after Johanna Parker mugs but they're gone now but there's still some cute stuff:
https://www.zulily.com/e/halloween-stock-up-2019-339858.html?page=1&lastPos=0

I got these mugs this time:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ugh, Zulily is taking ALL MAH MUNNEES!!

Just got these:


















Got 2 of these, one to keep, one to give away.









Along with a ton of other things that, for the most part, weren't Halloween things. I got a pair of shoes for me, some Christmas gifts for my husband, some Thanksgiving stuff, Christmas ornaments to keep & give, kids books for Christmas, just waaay too much stuff over the last few weeks. Thankfully it's all expected to ship before Christmas. Some of it I should get this week.

I also made sure to double check pricing & it was all a good deal, especially the books & shoes.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha, you sound like me with all my Grandinroad purchases! At least you got some good deals...the round light thing is really cute.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't even know how big it is but it was cheap enough so I don't think it's very big. I don't have many Christmas Jack things & my cousin's little girl loves Jack too so she'll get one too.

She's not getting those figures though. She's not quite old enough yet to truly appreciate that stuff & she gets a crap ton of stuff from me as it is, I gotta keep SOME junk!

EDITED TO ADD:
Well I just checked on the dimensions & it's 3.38'' W x 4.25'' H x 1.75'' D & it's also ALL GONE now so I'm glad I got it when I did!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

More NBC stuff:
https://www.zulily.com/e/tim-burton...le=&MailingID=1515869&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET01

And the header for this states "Nightmare Before Christmas Decor" but it's not NBC, it's just Halloween stuff mixed with Christmas stuff. I don't get it either but here it is:
https://www.zulily.com/e/nightmare-...le=&MailingID=1515869&tid=RetEm_LCMDaily_ET03


----------

